# Trek Hyping-up March 19th Announcement - "Everything Else is History"



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/everything-else-is-history/

Anyone want to speculate on what Trek is up to? (After-all, it's the job of the Interwebs to make-up stuff and hype things-up beyond reason, no?)

Ironically, they've apparently already used the "Everything else is history" back in 2007 with the introduction of the Madone...

Madone -- Everything Else Is History

Perhaps a new bike line using the same letters as their other bike lines...



Onemad
Neodam
Donmade
etc...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

A new eBike?

The Disc version of the SpeedConcept is overdue. The Madone was just refreshed. Domane SLR replacement maybe? Checkpoint 2.0?

Replacement for the Fuel/Top Fuels mountain bikes, maybe using that fancy new Fox electonic shock?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Making Armstrong's complete doping regimen available to the general public.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Akirasho said:


> Making Armstrong's complete doping regimen available to the general public.


lol!

I sure hope it's not a motorcycle announcement... oops, I mean electric bike announcement.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

PoorInRichfield said:


> lol!
> 
> I sure hope it's not a motorcycle announcement... oops, I mean electric bike announcement.


Remember when Cannondale built CX moto bikes?


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Akirasho said:


> Remember when Cannondale built CX moto bikes?


I do! They were ahead of their time!


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Timing would suggest something Classics related, but that wouldn't really be a game changer unless it's gravel related as well. Like an aero Domane/Checkpoint hybrid. But, I"m hoping for a pedal assist DH bike.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

202cycle said:


> But, I"m hoping for a pedal assist DH bike.


… you will be a cycling *GOD!!!*


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

A new "Standard" that will make everything on your bike OBSOLETE!


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> A new "Standard" that will make everything on your bike OBSOLETE!


Dag-nabbit! I can't afford that! :mad2:


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Maybe make a frame that’s more exciting than Luke warm tea?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> A new "Standard" that will make everything on your bike OBSOLETE!


BB97!! Incompatible with everything else and 57% better than that crappy BB92!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

i'm going to state what i think is obvious. 30 years ago trek introduced their first carbon frame. for years they touted oclv as some type of superior carbon unavailable from competitors. photo looks like a weave of some sort. trek may be trying to copy what time is doing and adding another fiber to the weave and claim some sort of comfort of benefit, probably comfort. i'm guessing this is going to be more hype than anything else. if adulterating carbon with additional compounds was a magic solution more companies other than time would be doing it and you would be seeing it in airplane parts using carbon, cars etc


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Akirasho said:


> Remember when Cannondale built CX moto bikes?


And it almost bankrupted them.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Trek Bikes at Bikesdirect.com prices? The return of Gary Fisher, LeMond, or Klein? All of Trek's current and past employees get a dozen free bikes to pass out to their college friends?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Innegra?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I was just there for the last couple days...


----------



## Knee_Dragon (Jul 5, 2015)

I’m betting it’s a new frame material, perhaps carbon fiber with graphene infused resin. 

https://youtu.be/FaKl3OymFy4


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> I was just there for the last couple days...


Well, come on, man. Spill the beans!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Knee_Dragon said:


> I’m betting it’s a new frame material, perhaps carbon fiber with graphene infused resin.
> 
> https://youtu.be/FaKl3OymFy4


Graphene in a frame or wheels is way over due. I figured Enve would be first out with the wheels.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Fredrico said:


> Well, come on, man. Spill the beans!


They didn't talk about it much less show it to us. I've heard rumors of various 'new' versions of certain bikes but nothing about this, whatever it is. One of the test rooms had the double blinds pulled down and the bike that was inside had a sheet over it.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

can't wait to hear how our existing carbon bikes are now obsolete and prone to failure


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Meh...

Probably "exciting" news about more Project One color choices.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

My guess is they bought Pitbull pedals. You haters will have to apologize.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mtrac said:


> My guess is they bought Pitbull pedals. You haters will have to apologize.


:yikes:


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

This makes sense. There aren't any Bontrager pedals. And Trek did give the impression that this could be a game changer.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> :yikes:


My guess is they're going to announce a revolutionary new brifter design.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rogus said:


> My guess is they're going to announce a revolutionary new *brifter *design.


A what??


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Since it is Classic season I would bet on suspension, comfort frame material like countervail or graphene, or a new electric unicorn unicycle hybrid whale influenced mud shedding large tire aero thing that is difficult to work on at home.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Knee_Dragon said:


> I’m betting it’s a new frame material, perhaps carbon fiber with graphene infused resin.
> 
> https://youtu.be/FaKl3OymFy4


Interesting material. It could fill the voids in carbon weaves and give the modulus of elasticity of steel alloys, at slightly less weight. :yesnod:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ogre said:


> This makes sense. There aren't any Bontrager pedals. And Trek did give the impression that this could be a game changer.


Unless it is an SPD-cleat MTB powermeter pedal...there's nothing too revolutionary about another pedal on the market.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Marc said:


> Unless it is an SPD-cleat MTB powermeter pedal...there's nothing too revolutionary about another pedal on the market.


an spd with toe clips. never been done before(or was that done before). i googled a photo and it may have been an actual product although i have no idea why


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Has anyone looked at the Trek Instagram account? Big clue there.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> Has anyone looked at the Trek Instagram account? Big clue there.


Kevlar jock strap?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Marc said:


> Kevlar jock strap?


Definitely not.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> Definitely not.


Definitely more "exciting" than another carbon fiber layup with all-but-made-up statistics about how much stiffer it is.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Marc said:


> Definitely more "exciting" than another carbon fiber layup with all-but-made-up statistics about how much stiffer it is.


Could be.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I haven't seen anything, but whatever Trek is doing to hype up their announcement, it seems to be working judging from the speculation here.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

This. I don't know how I'll sleep until then.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

mtrac said:


> This. I don't know how I'll sleep until then.


f other companies offer something similar it might offer value, if they don't its likely to be a flash in the pan. time does something to their carbon for years. nobody imitates it. and buyers don't seem to be avoiding other brands as a result


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

mtrac said:


> This. I don't know how I'll sleep until then.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm sure that whatever it is it will be good. But will Trek be good at making it?


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

A “DownGravel” bike..,


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

LeMond won his last Tour De France in 1990... nearly 30 years ago. Perhaps Trek will apologize to him for ruining his brand by dumping him for Armstrong?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PoorInRichfield said:


> LeMond won his last Tour De France in 1990... nearly 30 years ago. Perhaps Trek will apologize to him for ruining his brand by dumping him for Armstrong?


Trek started their OCLV about 30 years ago...hence by guess about a new layup.

But honestly that is about as exciting as watching my house cat take a nap. And watching my house cat nap is far less expensive.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Akirasho said:


>


I don't drink much any more. When I do, I prefer to self-medicate with Knob Creek.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Trek Hyping-up March 19th Announcement - &quot;Everything Else is History&quot;*

Well, given Trek’s love of word jumbles, odds are it’s the All-New Trek: 

NoMade
DamOne
Daemon
OdName
ADemon
Mondae
Domena 
EmoDan
MoeNad
DoenMa
Enomad
Noamed
AdOmen
ManDoe
OnaMed

Whatever it’s called,it will be a motorized downhill bike designed specifically for snow... made of unobtainium... and it will cost roughly $23,000...

AmDone


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Trek_5200 said:


> i'm going to state what i think is obvious. 30 years ago trek introduced their first carbon frame. for years they touted oclv as some type of superior carbon unavailable from competitors. photo looks like a weave of some sort. trek may be trying to copy what time is doing and adding another fiber to the weave and claim some sort of comfort of benefit, probably comfort. ...



You're right. Trek is partnering with Floyd Landis and Floyd's of Leadville. Trek will be offering carbon bikes with hemp fibers mixed in to the carbon weave to "mellow" out the harshness of stiff carbon frames.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Has anyone looked at the Trek Instagram account? Big clue there.


Who gives A shi*t? It’s Trek, makers of the most boring brands made.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

SuperDuperCompactionSuperDuperLowVoid with even moar lateral stiffness and vertical compliance.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Notvintage said:


> Who gives A shi*t? It’s Trek, makers of the most boring brands made.


You're oblivious to the obvious. You're replying in a thread about...?


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Have we actually reached consensus on the burning question: Does Trek make good bikes?


And could it be that Trek is finally taking the next logical step into the future of bikes:










Behold! The Trek Flying Rider

https://bikerumor.com/2014/06/03/ditch-the-saddle-for-a-harness-with-the-new-flying-bike/


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

SPlKE said:


> Have we actually reached consensus on the burning question: Does Trek make good bikes?
> 
> 
> And could it be that Trek is finally taking the next logical step into the future of bikes:
> ...


Finally, an answer to that burning question, "Is there any possible way to get cyclists to look even dorkier on bikes?"


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Marc said:


> Finally, an answer to that burning question, "Is there any possible way to get cyclists to look even dorkier on bikes?"


Recumbent version of said flying rider concept?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Marc said:


> Finally, an answer to that burning question, "Is there any possible way to get cyclists to look even dorkier on bikes?"


Riding this bike is likely to lead to "burning" questions for female users.



Bremerradkurier said:


> Recumbent version of said flying rider concept?


Yes, because Trek's first attempt at a recumbent went so well.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

All I know is that I have 4 Trek's that I need to sell a.s.a.p. so I can afford to buy whatever it is they're going to release on the 19th :yesnod:


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Alas , I finally got rid of my Trek and have no intention of returning to the fold. I'm Colnago and Firefly only at this time, unless you count a folding Dahon. Went through three trek models before I moved on, a 330, 1200 and a 5200. I was always very excited to acquire and ride them but they just don't do it for me anymore


----------



## BobbyNee (Feb 2, 2019)

going back to threaded bottom brackets


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I think I figured it out... a TRON bike, complete with robot rider that can ride your bike for you if you don't have time or are just too tired to ride...


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

BobbyNee said:


> going back to threaded bottom brackets


Truly a brave, revolutionary move by Trek. 

Do Trek bikes still have headphone jacks, or did they follow Apple's brave decision to remove those?


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Akirasho said:


> Riding this bike is likely to lead to "burning" questions for female users.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because Trek's first attempt at a recumbent went so well.


Aaaaah! Somebody, quick, get a stick and kill it!!!


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

As much as I want to think it's a new frame material, I haven't seen anything different to the naked eye with their pro teams. I'm wondering if it's some type of new battery tech for ebikes.

It would be cool to see a new frame material with a threaded BB.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I checked out Trek's Instagram page. Looks like a new type of material.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

frdfandc said:


> i checked out trek's instagram page. Looks like a new type of material.


I'm guessing it will be OCLV II?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Lombard said:


> I'm guessing it will be OCLV II?


Looks like it could be a natural material. Flax or hemp. Porsche is using it on their cars now for non structural items. Maybe Trek came up with a different method to use it as a structural item.

https://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsports/a25776025/porsche-natural-fiber-718-cayman-gt4-clubsport/


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

frdfandc said:


> Looks like it could be a natural material. Flax or hemp. Porsche is using it on their cars now for non structural items. Maybe Trek came up with a different method to use it as a structural item.
> 
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsports/a25776025/porsche-natural-fiber-718-cayman-gt4-clubsport/


I'm betting Trek is going to start building frames from plastic scavenged from the great ocean garbage pile and components forged from deorbited satellites.

Their contribution to the New Green Deal.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Retro Grouch said:


> I'm betting Trek is going to start building frames from plastic scavenged from the great ocean garbage pile and components forged from deorbited satellites.
> 
> Their contribution to the New Green Deal.


I’d buy one of those!


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Based on the photos, I would, like others, guess some new frame material, but.. until and unless UCI eliminates the minimum weight (which I ever so fervently wish they would since it would kill both disc brakes and electronic shifting in one swell foop  ), what's really to be gained? Carbon bikes can already be made petty damn stiff and stiff/compliant are pretty much mutually exclusive. I don't care what material you use since some lateral forces will always be converted to vertical components and if you make it too vertically compliant you're going to compromise lateral stiffness. *Maybe* new wheel material. One of graphene's major advantages is heat conduction so using it for rim-brake wheels could address the heat build-up issue, but Trek has gone pretty much all-in on disc brakes so that doesn't make any sense either. Regardless, I'm honestly not holding my breath since Trek has "blown my skirt up" exactly never.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm thinking Trek is launching a price increase for its top models


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Now thinking its dyneema. I can't take the credit. was on reddit


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> Now thinking its dyneema. I can't take the credit. was on reddit


Dyneema added in the frame material somehow, or maybe in their clothing line? I am so giddy with excitement I have to change my underwear twice a day. I may not make it to the 19th. I can imagine the Trek hyperbole machine is at general quarters right now coming up with new adjectives to describe whatever this is.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

DaveG said:


> Dyneema added in the frame material somehow, or maybe in their clothing line? I am so giddy with excitement I have to change my underwear twice a day. I may not make it to the 19th. I can imagine the Trek hyperbole machine is at general quarters right now coming up with new adjectives to describe whatever this is.


I''m guessing frame. I'm just playing for the intellectual curiosity. But think it will be a huge let-down. who cares if the frame drops by 2 ounces. Frames aren't exactly fragile now.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Trek_5200 said:


> I'm thinking Trek is launching a price increase for its top models


Come on down! You're the next contestant on the Price is Right!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

For bikes, DSM claims to be working with "several brands" on development projects with its new Dyneema Carbon, which incorporates Dyneema into sheets of carbon. DSM declined to name any specific brands.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dyneema ... qus_thread


----------



## JW Fas (Oct 13, 2018)

Trek_5200 said:


> i'm going to state what i think is obvious. 30 years ago trek introduced their first carbon frame. for years they touted oclv as some type of superior carbon unavailable from competitors. photo looks like a weave of some sort. trek may be trying to copy what time is doing and adding another fiber to the weave and claim some sort of comfort of benefit, probably comfort. i'm guessing this is going to be more hype than anything else. if adulterating carbon with additional compounds was a magic solution more companies other than time would be doing it and you would be seeing it in airplane parts using carbon, cars etc


Shot in the dark, but it might be filament spun carbon. This is in FSE brand wheels which tout 40% more strength and stiffness than traditionally manufactured carbon wheels and at a lighter weight. I discussed it in length with Steve Smithers at his shop in Olathe, KS. He and Dan Kellerby own the patent to filament spun carbon (Steve also designed the Canyon Aeroad SLX frame). They've been trying to gain market penetration with their wheels, and now that they've gotten some I could see them letting Trek use the filament spinning process for a nominal fee. Another reason for the delay in introducing this process to frames is the fact frames often use varying weave patterns, whereas wheels nowadays tend to be unidirectional.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

This is getting pretty entertaining. Trek gave the biggest possible clue on their Insta account and nobody has figured it out yet. Oh well, only 1 more week.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> This is getting pretty entertaining. Trek gave the biggest possible clue on their Insta account and nobody has figured it out yet. Oh well, only 1 more week.


#1 I don't have a Instagram account
#2 If I did I would never follow Trek


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

DaveG said:


> #1 I don't have a Instagram account
> #2 If I did I would never follow Trek


Then why are you posting in this thread? :skep:


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzaxP4pvM-k


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Then why are you posting in this thread? :skep:


Becsuse we figured by now you would spill the beans.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Saw Jens Voight at the LBS last night. It's a Trek dealer. I walked in with my bike around 5:00 and they had a bunch of chairs set up in front of a display of trek bikes. The mechanic said he'd be in around 6:00. I had brought my steel Eddy Merckx in. For years its been a betch to get the rear wheel on. The mechanic, a great old school guy who loves steel bikes filed and expanded the drop out and now its perfect. As I was leaving I heard a guy with a German accent saying 'who is that guy with the weird accent?' I almost yelled 'your legs are making too much noise'. Seeing that they were taking names at the door, and I wasn't on the list, I headed out. There's a couple videos on the web that appear to be someone recording him on their phone at a bike shop hawking Trek bikes.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

pmf said:


> Saw Jens Voight at the LBS last night. It's a Trek dealer. I walked in with my bike around 5:00 and they had a bunch of chairs set up in front of a display of trek bikes. The mechanic said he'd be in around 6:00. I had brought my steel Eddy Merckx in. For years its been a betch to get the rear wheel on. The mechanic, a great old school guy who loves steel bikes filed and expanded the drop out and now its perfect. As I was leaving I heard a guy with a German accent saying 'who is that guy with the weird accent?' I almost yelled 'your legs are making too much noise'. Seeing that they were taking names at the door, and I wasn't on the list, I headed out. There's a couple videos on the web that appear to be someone recording him on their phone at a bike shop hawking Trek bikes.


yep

https://www.theintelligencer.com/ne...st-Voigt-makes-appearance-at-the-13674143.php


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

They re-discovered steel.

And made every single component proprietary.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Lombard said:


> Becsuse we figured by now you would spill the beans.


nailed it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Becsuse we figured by now you would spill the beans.


Can't do, I'm sworn to secrecy. I'll actually be there on 19th. I'm predicting an earthquake.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll give you all a hint. There is one post in this thread that is 100% correct.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

OldChipper said:


> Based on the photos, I would, like others, guess some new frame material, but.. until and unless UCI eliminates the minimum weight (which I ever so fervently wish they would since it would kill both disc brakes and electronic shifting in one swell foop  ), what's really to be gained? Carbon bikes can already be made petty damn stiff and stiff/compliant are pretty much mutually exclusive. I don't care what material you use since some lateral forces will always be converted to vertical components and if you make it too vertically compliant you're going to compromise lateral stiffness. *Maybe* new wheel material. One of graphene's major advantages is heat conduction so using it for rim-brake wheels could address the heat build-up issue, but Trek has gone pretty much all-in on disc brakes so that doesn't make any sense either. Regardless, I'm honestly not holding my breath since Trek has "blown my skirt up" exactly never.


very good guess. i like how you arrived at this


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

JW Fas said:


> Shot in the dark, but it might be filament spun carbon. This is in FSE brand wheels which tout 40% more strength and stiffness than traditionally manufactured carbon wheels and at a lighter weight. I discussed it in length with Steve Smithers at his shop in Olathe, KS. He and Dan Kellerby own the patent to filament spun carbon (Steve also designed the Canyon Aeroad SLX frame). They've been trying to gain market penetration with their wheels, and now that they've gotten some I could see them letting Trek use the filament spinning process for a nominal fee. Another reason for the delay in introducing this process to frames is the fact frames often use varying weave patterns, whereas wheels nowadays tend to be unidirectional.


best answer on the thread!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Can't do, I'm sworn to secrecy. I'll actually be there on 19th. I'm predicting an earthquake.


No problem, I can wait 7 more days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Lombard said:


> No problem, I can wait 7 more days. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Now GCN is joining the hype 




This is getting big, guys... nearly 42 people are excited about this!


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

ogre said:


> I'll give you all a hint. There is one post in this thread that is 100% correct.


Threaded BB!!! Dammit. I knew it!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

JW Fas said:


> Shot in the dark, but it might be filament spun carbon. This is in FSE brand wheels which tout 40% more strength and stiffness than traditionally manufactured carbon wheels and at a lighter weight. I discussed it in length with Steve Smithers at his shop in Olathe, KS. He and Dan Kellerby own the patent to filament spun carbon (Steve also designed the Canyon Aeroad SLX frame). They've been trying to gain market penetration with their wheels, and now that they've gotten some I could see them letting Trek use the filament spinning process for a nominal fee. Another reason for the delay in introducing this process to frames is the fact frames often use varying weave patterns, whereas wheels nowadays tend to be unidirectional.


My new favorite theory and it totally fits with Trek telling people on social media they can keep their order on their project one madone's with complete confidence. it's cleearly a fiber/composite of some sort and if its not a frame. i think you nailed it


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Now GCN is joining the hype
> 
> This is getting big, guys... nearly 42 people are excited about this!


It's like the lead-up to the introduction of the Segway.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

craiger_ny said:


> It's like the lead-up to the introduction of the Segway.


GCN is part of the marketing effort on this.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Trek_5200 said:


> GCN is part of the marketing effort on this.


Aren't being paid enough


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

on another site one poster claims its a helmet


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> My new favorite theory and it totally fits with Trek telling people on social media they can keep their order on their project one madone's with complete confidence. it's cleearly a fiber/composite of some sort and if its not a frame. i think you nailed it


Nope.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Is it a process like Guerilla Gravity is using that makes carbon frames all 3 of faster cheaper and stronger?
https://ridegg.com/revved


> Compared to the leading types of traditional carbon fiber material, Revved’s material is over 300% more impact resistant, yet matches the strength and stiffness of the traditional material by sharing its continuous-fiber composition. It is part of a new family of materials at the leading edge of aerospace manufacturing. These materials are quickly gaining adoption for use in high-profile projects, most notably within a significant portion of the structural components of Boeing’s new 787.6


Just a thought. Or else it's springs.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

.je said:


> Is it a process like Guerilla Gravity is using that makes carbon frames all 3 of faster cheaper and stronger?
> https://ridegg.com/revved
> 
> 
> Just a thought. Or else it's springs.


Massive springs under tension near my gnads… *NOPE*


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Fact: Whatever is released on the 19th won't be less expensive than whatever it is designed to replace.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Carbon. OCLV Carbon. It's not a fat bike, so what do you call it?










This is the thing on Trek's Instagram. I don't know, are they releasing a bike with a secret motor?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BueVOvklGWd/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

problem is what when you hype something for two weeks, its simply too easy to create an under-whelmed experience. usually you want to exceed expectations not come in under them. i wouldn't be surprised if there's an attempt to lower expectations as the date approaches. right now it seems like Trek is promising us the cycling equivalent of asolid state circuitry advance from a world of tubes.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> problem is what when you hype something for two weeks, its simply too easy to create an under-whelmed experience.


I agree, especially in this day and age where new technologies appear every day and it takes something really big to get us excited.

Then again, when Trek released the latest iteration of the Madone, I was pretty impressed. I can't afford it, but impressed none-the-less.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> Trek is promising us the cycling equivalent of asolid state circuitry advance from a world of tubes.


OMG, Trek is bringing back New Coke.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Fact: Whatever is released on the 19th won't be less expensive than whatever it is designed to replace.


Correct.


Akirasho said:


> OMG, Trek is bringing back New Coke.



Nailed it!


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I bet it's this. UCI will _never _catch on!


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

My two-part guess:
1. New frame/fork material: Dyneema
2. New model: Let's see, we have the Domane, Madone, Emonda... that leaves:
Ad Omen
Amen Do!
OEM DNA
Dam Eon
De Moan
Mad One
Made No
Enema’d

Yeah... too many options for the name of the next model. So, I'll stick with just guessing they're about to tell us carbon's dead and plastics are the future.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

OldZaskar said:


> My two-part guess:
> 1. New frame/fork material: Dyneema
> 2. New model: Let's see, we have the Domane, Madone, Emonda... that leaves:
> Ad Omen
> ...


Daemon as well-your BB isn't making creaking noises due to our proprietary standard's shoddy tolerances; you're just hearing the wails of tortured souls.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The correct answer has already been posted.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

If it’s a new frame material isn’t that a big who cares? What properties will be made better? As said, sure as hell ain’t something being made cheaper or more accessible... It has to be wheel material. There is room for improvement there, plenty... Light, strong and heat dissipating. Wait, why, as said, gut discs? Well, I’m no expert, but frames can be improved how at this point, between UCI limits and available materials. But it will be something to look forward to! Graphing vs carbon threads!!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Fact: Whatever is released on the 19th won't be less expensive than whatever it is designed to replace.





Akirasho said:


> OMG, Trek is bringing back New Coke.





PBL450 said:


> If it’s a new frame material isn’t that a big who cares? What properties will be made better? As said, sure as hell ain’t something being made cheaper or more accessible... It has to be wheel material. There is room for improvement there, plenty... Light, strong and heat dissipating. Wait, why, as said, gut discs? Well, I’m no expert, but frames can be improved how at this point, between UCI limits and available materials. But it will be something to look forward to! Graphing vs carbon threads!!


Nope.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> The correct answer has already been posted.


funny , i don't mind guessing but nothing posted excited me. whether its helmet or wheel related or anything else i'm not going out and buying it.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Akirasho said:


> OMG, Trek is bringing back New Coke.





cxwrench said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it!





cxwrench said:


> Nope.


WTF? Make up your mind. And clean out your inbox.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Fact: Whatever is released on the 19th won't be less expensive than whatever it is designed to replace.





Akirasho said:


> OMG, Trek is bringing back New Coke.





ogre said:


> WTF? Make up your mind. And clean out your inbox.


Make up my mind? What are you talking about? And why are you worried about my inbox being full?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

thread should be called Trek over-hyping...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

If you think this thread is funny, check out what the folks at our sister site MBTR.com are saying:

https://forums.mtbr.com/trek/what-email-about-3-19-2019-a-1099046.html


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

so the thing about saying greatest advance in 30 years. it doesn't have to be . there's something called puffery


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Nope.


OK then... it’s def a new bike. All terrain, wider tires and Ti.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> OK then... it’s def a new bike. All terrain, wider tires and Ti.


Trek will be combining with the great brew houses of Wisconsin as well as the State's finest artisanal cheese makers to bring us Welsh _Rabbit_ on the Go!!!!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Akirasho said:


> Trek will be combining with the great brew houses of Wisconsin as well as the State's finest artisanal cheese makers to bring us Welsh _Rabbit_ on the Go!!!!


my vote is its not a new bike. Trek told multiple posters not to worry and they can safely order a new bike without worrying they've bought something obsolete. 30 years is clearly puffery. its most likely a new helmet


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Trek_5200 said:


> my vote is its not a new bike. Trek told multiple posters not to worry and they can safely order a new bike without worrying they've bought something obsolete. 30 years is clearly puffery. its most likely a new helmet


Does Trek make good helmets?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Fact: Whatever is released on the 19th won't be less expensive than whatever it is designed to replace.





Akirasho said:


> OMG, Trek is bringing back New Coke.





SPlKE said:


> Does Trek make good helmets?


No, but Bontrager does.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Akirasho said:


> Trek will be combining with the great brew houses of Wisconsin as well as the State's finest artisanal cheese makers to bring us Welsh _Rabbit_ on the Go!!!!


I'm kind of surprised that Trek hasn't come-up with any kind of beer-themed bike since there are more micro-breweries in Wisconsin than there are people, but I think Ben's Cycle beat Trek to the punch with their Milwaukee Bike Co...










I love that logo and I don't even drink beer!

Only 4 days left until the big reveal, people! I feel like I should've bought and repurposed an Advent calendar to build-up the hype a little.  

Maybe I should take off of work on the 19th in case I faint from all the excitement?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I'm kind of surprised that Trek hasn't come-up with any kind of beer-themed bike since there are more micro-breweries in Wisconsin than there are people, but I think Ben's Cycle beat Trek to the punch with their Milwaukee Bike Co...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've opened bottled beer with my pedals. does that count?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> No, but Bontrager does.


I had a Bontrager helmet once, but it was never comfortable. Nothing wrong with it, just that my noggin likes Cannondale and Giro helmets better.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lombard said:


> I had a Bontrager helmet once, but it was never comfortable. Nothing wrong with it, just that my noggin likes Cannondale and Giro helmets better.


thinking about what i paid for my current helmet. the profit margins must be very good on the high end


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> I had a Bontrager helmet once, but it was never comfortable. Nothing wrong with it, just that my noggin likes Cannondale and Giro helmets better.


And my Bontrager helmet is perfect. I had a Giro that was meh but fine... The Bontrager was fitted at the shop with padding etc... It’s almost invisible on my head. Super light and very airy. I only own 3 helmets but it’s a huge step up from the others. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> thinking about what i paid for my current helmet. the profit margins must be very good on the high end


The most I ever paid for a helmet is the Giro MIPS helmet I just bought last fall. I know there is a debate as to whether MIPS makes any difference, but I figure it can't hurt and it may help.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> And my Bontrager helmet is perfect. I had a Giro that was meh but fine... The Bontrager was fitted at the shop with padding etc... It’s almost invisible on my head. Super light and very airy. I only own 3 helmets but it’s a huge step up from the others.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Different heads are comfortable with different helmets.

And there are only a few perfect heads. The rest are covered with hair.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHarXdPLlIU


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

A helmet? Really?


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHarXdPLlIU


If Harley said it, you know it's B.S.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

OldZaskar said:


> A helmet? Really?


if you read trek's comments it makes total sense


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Different heads are comfortable with different helmets.
> 
> And there are only a few perfect heads. The rest are covered with hair.


Haha! Agreed. Heads feet and asses... Worth trying until you get the one that really fits right!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

https://gearjunkie.com/dyneema-carbon-bike


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

frdfandc said:


> https://gearjunkie.com/dyneema-carbon-bike


You've been splattered over 3 counties when you tried to beat a freight train at the crossing but the bike is ok.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

its great that trek has found a way to improve helmet safety. will be interesting to see the white paper and independent tests. but i think hyping this as a once in 30 year announcement will backfire on them.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Akirasho said:


> You've been splattered over 3 counties when you tried to beat a freight train at the crossing but the bike is ok.:thumbsup:


Isn't that what really matters is that the bike is ok?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Now can we start speculating on what it looks like? I'm thinking memory foam


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe it's a partnership with Brooks to make a leather helmet with brass rivets and wool and felt padding.

Long overdue, IMHO.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

SPlKE said:


> Maybe it's a partnership with Brooks to make a leather helmet with brass rivets and wool and felt padding.
> 
> Long overdue, IMHO.


i was thinking 'perfect pillow'


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Reading up on the studies, they seem to remove all doubt for me on MIPS (better) and this new tech looks like the next level from that (best). Going to buy one of these when they come in stock.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Coolhand said:


> Reading up on the studies, they seem to remove all doubt for me on MIPS (better) and this new tech looks like the next level from that (best). Going to buy one of these when they come in stock.


I don't know this is the case, but this could be nothing more than Trek not wanting to pay the MIPS licensing fee


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

The airbag cycling helmet already exists and it looks very *stylish*, so Trek will really have to think hard to make something more-better...










:ihih:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

4 hours, 39 minutes, 28 seconds....................


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Coolhand said:


> Reading up on the studies, they seem to remove all doubt for me on MIPS (better) and this new tech looks like the next level from that (best). Going to buy one of these when they come in stock.


I struggle with the Va Tech study... Granted, it is an incredibly difficult thing to study... Overall, the research continues to be meh. Being slick seems to be consistently important more than MIPS. Granted, Va Tech is independent and moves needle definitively toward MIPS. I think we have moved to, “maybe it isn’t snake oil?”


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Lombard said:


> 4 hours, 39 minutes, 28 seconds....................


Should we camp-out at our local Trek dealer tonight to be the first ones to buy whatever it is we're so excited about? :thumbsup:


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Should we camp-out at our local Trek dealer tonight to be the first ones to buy whatever it is we're so excited about? :thumbsup:


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

PBL450 said:


> I struggle with the Va Tech study... Granted, it is an incredibly difficult thing to study... Overall, the research continues to be meh. Being slick seems to be consistently important more than MIPS. Granted, Va Tech is independent and moves needle definitively toward MIPS. I think we have moved to, “maybe it isn’t snake oil?”


It does seem that in a totally controlled lab setting the MIPS may get the nod. But, in 46 years of riding, I haven't crashed in a lab yet. The "slip" of the MIPS seems sooooo damn insignificant compared to the 25 mph SLIP, SLIDE, SCUFF, BOUNCE - of the helmet on the pavement and the head in the helmet... that happens when you crash outside of a lab. 

But, "all things being equal" might as well add the little MIPS slip to the others.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

isn't it almost the 20th at the International Date Line?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Akirasho said:


> isn't it almost the 20th at the International Date Line?


 i just bought a new bike. trek's new announcement pales next to my planning a weekend ride. that's excitement.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

It's a new helmet material - WaveCel
https://www.bikemag.com/gear/apparel/helmets/bontrager-introduces-wavecell-helmet-technology/


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

Srode said:


> It's a new helmet material - WaveCel
> https://www.bikemag.com/gear/apparel/helmets/bontrager-introduces-wavecell-helmet-technology/


a wave of relief knowing that my age addled brain cells are already too damaged to care.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Akirasho said:


> a *wave* of relief knowing that my age addled brain cells are already too damaged to care.


Punny!


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Should we camp-out at our local Trek dealer tonight to be the first ones to buy whatever it is we're so excited about? :thumbsup:


The embargo is on publicity only - if you undo your sleeping bag, you can go in, make purchase and go home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yawn. I spun off a new thread. Where's the white paper?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

so it seems Trek did over-hype. https://hexohelmets.com/ is already doing this. Can't wait for the comparisons


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> Yawn. I spun off a new thread. Where's the white paper?


It's lime green! How can it not be great?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Srode said:


> It's a new helmet material - WaveCel
> https://www.bikemag.com/gear/apparel/helmets/bontrager-introduces-wavecell-helmet-technology/


is it new??

https://hexohelmets.com/pages/features


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

i'm underwhelmed. if i need a new helmet i'll consider. its not something i would think my g-d. my helmet isn't protecting me


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> is it new??
> 
> https://hexohelmets.com/pages/features


Hopefully Trek will steal their IP, force the company into bankruptcy and crush their souls; you know, standard operating procedure


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I'm glad I slept at home in my own bed last night.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

I guess Geraldo Rivera's Uber to Trek HQ is running late-looks like we'll have to wait to be underwhelmed.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Needless to say, I'm sufficiently disappointed.

Trek/Bontrager WaveCel Technology is supposed to dramatically reduce likelyhood of a concussion in a crash.

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/03/bontrager-wavecel-helmets/


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm curious. What was the Vegas line on the "big" announcement being a helmet?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Finx said:


> Needless to say, I'm sufficiently disappointed.
> 
> Trek/Bontrager WaveCel Technology is supposed to dramatically reduce likelyhood of a concussion in a crash.
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2019/03/bontrager-wavecel-helmets/



over-hype is correct. they'll get away with based on puffery. Still waiting to hear more about how this compares with Hexo's product.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

The cycling tips article talks about similarities to Scott and Enduro's existing helmets that have been using similar technology for several years.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

You know, if someone is going to 'revolutionize' helmets in cycling, why can't they come up with one that keeps sweat from running down my face into my sunglasses on warm days? 

That's something I'd pay good money for!


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

DaveG said:


> Hopefully Trek will steal their IP, force the company into bankruptcy and crush their souls; you know, standard operating procedure


Business 101


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Finx said:


> You know, if someone is going to 'revolutionize' helmets in cycling, why can't they come up with one that keeps sweat from running down my face into my sunglasses on warm days?
> 
> That's something I'd pay good money for!


100% agree. I want one with a built in wet-vac on the forehead!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Finx said:


> You know, if someone is going to 'revolutionize' helmets in cycling, why can't they come up with one that keeps sweat from running down my face into my sunglasses on warm days?
> 
> That's something I'd pay good money for!


Sounds like you do not value superior crash protection.
200 grams vs better protection from concussion. sounds like a no-brainer. to me at least


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Trek_5200 said:


> Sounds like you do not value superior crash protection.
> 200 grams vs better protection from concussion. sounds like a no-brainer. to me at least


No-brainer.

Hehe.

I see what you did there.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Trek_5200 said:


> over-hype is correct. they'll get away with based on puffery. Still waiting to hear more about how this compares with Hexo's product.


Offhand, not having owned or seen either product...Hexo's costs 2X as much, and you'll have to wait until July or August to get one--if you order right now.

And then when you crash and have to replace the Hexo, you have to wait another 2-3 months for a replacement.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

How do you certify something so "evolutionary"? Can it be certified under current guidelines? What is the airspeed of a swallow?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

SPlKE said:


> No-brainer.
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> I see what you did there.



i can't take the credit. the pun, although a good one, was not intentional


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Reminds me of my Purple mattress and pillow. Can I get one that color matches?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

If this is the biggest idea Trek plans on having for the next 30 years, I'd be making some changes in the engineering department. Oh, sure - they may have made an existing thing marginally better than the other things. But, this is not a black turtle neck, sleep on the sidewalk, do you remember where you were type of thing. 

Proof, all PR is not good PR. Today we all learned Trek... 
A) Thinks its target audience isn't that bright.
B) Really isn't doing a lot of innovating these days.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

You know, its not a stupid idea. Get cyclist into the trek store to buy a helmet and introduce them to other products. If they buy on line you're generating a mailing list. I imagine the profit margins on helmets is far superior to bikes in general


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> You know, its not a stupid idea. Get cyclist into the trek store to buy a helmet and introduce them to other products. If they buy on line you're generating a mailing list. I imagine the profit margins on helmets is far superior to bikes in general


That's assuming you have money left after purchasing the helmet... Dang, almost 400$ cad for the MTB helmet, that's a lot of money. I'd be willing to pay that if I had absolute certainty and trust in their study, but since my wife does metanalysis for a living, I tend not to put too much value in a single study. Their results need to be replicated by someone else. 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

ToiletSiphon said:


> That's assuming you have money left after purchasing the helmet... Dang, almost 400$ cad for the MTB helmet, that's a lot of money. I'd be willing to pay that if I had absolute certainty and trust in their study, but since my wife does metanalysis for a living, I tend not to put too much value in a single study. Their results need to be replicated by someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk



New products always work that way. After they saturate the market of people with too much disposable cash, they'll offer the product at a lower price point. Similar to what Shimano does with Dura Ace, Ultegra and 105


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

A helmet, eh? So, it’s the new Trek: Na-Dome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Opus51569 said:


> A helmet, eh? So, it’s the new Trek: Na-Dome



Bam! Nailed it.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, very underwhelming considering the hype.


----------



## sswitzky (Sep 16, 2018)

Well, I had an hour to kill today and a Trek store nearby, so I went in to check it out. The helmets are nice looking and fit my head well. Better than many other helmets. All that being said, I have had the pleasure of slamming my head into the sidewalk at over 20 miles an hour and being amazed at my helmet’s ability to prevent me from cracking my skull wide open. That is why you need a helmet. Concussion risk is a minor concern compared to fracture risk, and all helmets tested in Trek’s study passed the fracture risk thresholds easily. For this reason, these helmets are a bit of a gimmick. Cycling is not ice hockey where you might take multiple head impacts each time you play. Preventing concussion is a big deal in hockey. In cycling the risk is a catastrophic impact that might occur once every 10 years. I wouldn’t rush out to replace my existing helmet, but would consider it if I was in the market for a new lid.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

That's strange. I thought it was going to be a new sock.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

sswitzky said:


> Well, I had an hour to kill today and a Trek store nearby, so I went in to check it out. The helmets are nice looking and fit my head well. Better than many other helmets. All that being said, I have had the pleasure of slamming my head into the sidewalk at over 20 miles an hour and being amazed at my helmet’s ability to prevent me from cracking my skull wide open. That is why you need a helmet. Concussion risk is a minor concern compared to fracture risk, and all helmets tested in Trek’s study passed the fracture risk thresholds easily. For this reason, these helmets are a bit of a gimmick. Cycling is not ice hockey where you might take multiple head impacts each time you play. Preventing concussion is a big deal in hockey. In cycling the risk is a catastrophic impact that might occur once every 10 years. I wouldn’t rush out to replace my existing helmet, but would consider it if I was in the market for a new lid.


You say that but I know cyclists who had to deal wtih concussion. No laughing matter


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> You say that but I know cyclists who had to deal wtih concussion. No laughing matter


Same here.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys... you ruined the surprise days in advance and now I have nothing to look forward to for the next 30 years. :cryin: That just gets my goat... I'm packing-up my tent and going home! 

A helmet!?!? Really? 

Other cycling inventions of the past 30 years (give or take a few) that have impressed me WAY more...



Shimano STI Shifters
Electronic Shifters (Di2/eTap)
Power Meters
Disc Brakes (on bikes)
Carbon Wheelsets
Tubeless Tires
Full carbon bike frames (Kestrel 4000 in '86... a tad over 30 years ago)
The list goes on and on...

Oh well... I'm sure glad I didn't sell my existing 4 Treks to buy a helmet


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I will rescind my lack of enthusiasm for this new helmet if it somehow makes my "long oval" noggin comfortable w/o hot spots in the front and back of my head. I have yet to find a helmet that I don't hate and I've spent a LOT of money on helmets over the years.

One possible benefit of this "wavecel" is that it will likely work like a built-in bug screen which is something I've wanted for a loooong time. I'm tired of bees and hornets getting sucked into my helmet and then getting stuck there until I freak-out, pull over, and rip my helmet off in hopes of not getting stung in the noggin.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Here's some nice pictures:

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...ike-helmets/bontrager-wavecel-helmets/c/E399/


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I'd like to see unbiased tests on whether this helmet will prevent injury any better than a MIPS or for that matter, other helmets. 

Until then, I'll keep my MIPS.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Trek Hyping-up March 19th Announcement - &quot;Everything Else is History&quot;*

Sooo... Trek “invented” corrugated cardboard. Cool.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

great write up and comments answered by james huang

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/03/bontrager-wavecel-helmets/


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I will rescind my lack of enthusiasm for this new helmet if it somehow makes my "long oval" noggin comfortable w/o hot spots in the front and back of my head. I have yet to find a helmet that I don't hate and I've spent a LOT of money on helmets over the years.
> 
> One possible benefit of this "wavecel" is that it will likely work like a built-in bug screen which is something I've wanted for a loooong time. I'm tired of bees and hornets getting sucked into my helmet and then getting stuck there until I freak-out, pull over, and rip my helmet off in hopes of not getting stung in the noggin.


As a charter member of the long oval noggin club, I've been buying Limar helmets for a long time, after a bunch of uncomfortable Bell and Giro helmets. Check out Limar, if they still make them.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Lombard said:


> I'd like to see unbiased tests on whether this helmet will prevent injury any better than a MIPS or for that matter, other helmets.
> 
> Until then, I'll keep my MIPS.


Yep. I'll keep my Giro Pneumo. The last one worked stunningly well! :thumbsup: Can't see spending $300. on a helmet that's gonna break after one use. :nono:


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

PoorInRichfield said:


> *I will rescind my lack of enthusiasm for this new helmet if it somehow makes my "long oval" noggin comfortable w/o hot spots in the front and back of my head. I have yet to find a helmet that I don't hate and I've spent a LOT of money on helmets over the years.*
> 
> One possible benefit of this "wavecel" is that it will likely work like a built-in bug screen which is something I've wanted for a loooong time. I'm tired of bees and hornets getting sucked into my helmet and then getting stuck there until I freak-out, pull over, and rip my helmet off in hopes of not getting stung in the noggin.


Custom 3D printed helmets could definitely be a "shut up and take my money" product.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Bremerradkurier said:


> Custom 3D printed helmets could definitely be a "shut up and take my money" product.


They're already a thing...Are you willing to pay $500 for a disposable good?


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Marc said:


> They're already a thing...Are you willing to pay $500 for a disposable good?


My son totaled a $100 Giro helmet from a forehead impact due to a expansion slot insertion-only having to spend a few hours in the ER after a clean MRI and a few stitches would have made a $500 helmet still an incredible value proposition.

At half the price maybe, at a $100-$150 price point definitely. 

I've been pretty happy with off the rack fits and typically buy 2-3 year old NOS high end buckets when they're on closeout for $70-$100.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Of course the MIPS folks are not really aligned with the claims of reduction in risk vs their design. 
https://www.velonews.com/2019/03/news/mips-disputes-wavecel-claims-reiterates-call-for-modern-testing-standards_489690


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Marc said:


> They're already a thing...Are you willing to pay $500 for a disposable good?


For a "safety" related product? Yup. Given the amount of times my traction control was firing on a rain soaked commute home yesterday, and times where it didn't, but I was still sliding across the road, I gladly paid that for a pair of Pilot Sport all-seasons when I finally made it back. With the increased grip over less expensive tires, I'll pay the premium. 

Same goes for bike kit. With the cost of an ambulance ride alone being over $1,000, anything I can do/spend to minimize hospital costs, lost income from being out of work, equipment repair/replacement costs, etc., is worth it "to me".


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Srode said:


> Of course the MIPS folks are not really aligned with the claims of reduction in risk vs their design.
> https://www.velonews.com/2019/03/ne...ates-call-for-modern-testing-standards_489690


Clearly we are going to need some real-life experiments to prove whether MIPS or WaveCel is better. Anyone willing to volunteer? We'll even throw-in a free jersey...








Has anyone seen any online reviews of the new WaveCel helmets that actually include someone using the helmet? I've seen too many "reviews" so far that just show me how shiny the helmet is, but no one has actually used it yet. I do want to know how well it does (or doesn't) keep your head cool.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

colnagoG60 said:


> For a "safety" related product? Yup. Given the amount of times my traction control was firing on a rain soaked commute home yesterday, and times where it didn't, but I was still sliding across the road, I gladly paid that for a pair of Pilot Sport all-seasons when I finally made it back. With the increased grip over less expensive tires, I'll pay the premium.


You were looooooong overdue for new tires if this was the case. 



colnagoG60 said:


> Same goes for bike kit. With the cost of an ambulance ride alone being over $1,000, anything I can do/spend to minimize hospital costs, lost income from being out of work, equipment repair/replacement costs, etc., is worth it "to me".


Point taken here. My point is has it been proven (other than by Trek) that this helmet prevents injury any better than a MIPS or for that matter, any other helmet?


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Clearly we are going to need some real-life experiments to prove whether MIPS or WaveCel is better. Anyone willing to volunteer? We'll even throw-in a free jersey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you consider the fact that the helmet has only been on sale since Tuesday it seems that any rider reviews would be a little premature.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

bradkay said:


> When you consider the fact that the helmet has only been on sale since Tuesday it seems that any rider reviews would be a little premature.


Acquired mine on Monday. 

There is a reduction in that feeling of air passing over the head as you get with some helmets like the Velocis. 

My first two rides with the helmet have both been early morning ones with cool atmospheric conditions. The only time when I felt a rush of welcome cool air was when I looked down towards the stem. 

Family staying over weekend so won’t get chance to go for longer ride into late morning hours until next weekend. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

bradkay said:


> When you consider the fact that the helmet has only been on sale since Tuesday it seems that any rider reviews would be a little premature.


When Trek released the new Madone, they invited a group of paparazzi... ur, avid cyclists from the media... to Trek headquarters in Waterloo to try the bike and then be sworn to secrecy until the bike was announced (or so I heard). I figured they might've done the same with the helmet... give famous YouTubers the helmet in advance to try out and be ready to release a favorable review once the cat was out of the bag.

izza's initial impressions of the helmet's ventilation coincide with what one might expect from the design of the WaveCel material... i.e., the WaveCel actually blocks the free flow of air through the helmet under normal riding conditions which might be an issue when the weather warms-up.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

bradkay said:


> When you consider the fact that the helmet has only been on sale since Tuesday it seems that any rider reviews would be a little premature.


Until someone crashes and the helmet makes a huge difference in the outcome, basically all anybody can talk about his how shiny and comfortable it is when it is brand new.

I wonder how well it airs out incredibly sweaty heads like mine on raging hot days.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

SPlKE said:


> Until someone crashes and the helmet makes a huge difference in the outcome, basically all anybody can talk about his how shiny and comfortable it is when it is brand new.


This assumes they crash twice - once with a new MIPS helmet and once with Trek's 30-year-Innovation helmet. Oh, and the conditions have to be identical.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

OldZaskar said:


> This assumes they crash twice - once with a new MIPS helmet and once with Trek's 30-year-Innovation helmet. Oh, and the conditions have to be identical.


Or, imagine a Trek bike under this guy, full speed ahead, into a wall. That's what we need to see before we shell out the big bucks.










If I had time tonight, I'd put my pshop skills to work.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lombard said:


> You were looooooong overdue for new tires if this was the case.


Yup...were on the list for months, but working from home, I hadn't driven on the highway in the rain for almost a year. 




Lombard said:


> Point taken here. My point is has it been proven (other than by Trek) that this helmet prevents injury any better than a MIPS or for that matter, any other helmet?


No idea, I'm just glad my Specialized Prevail doesn't make me feel like I'm going to have a heat stroke on hotter days, as it keeps the front part of my head cooler than other helmets I've used.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

SPlKE said:


> Until someone crashes and the helmet makes a huge difference in the outcome, basically all anybody can talk about his how shiny and comfortable it is when it is brand new.
> 
> I wonder how well it airs out incredibly sweaty heads like mine on raging hot days.


i have similar questions about its hot weather performance. I also have similar reservations about the MIPS helmets in hot weather, with that plastic sheet between my head and the ventilation holes. All the MIPS helmets I have seen have greatly reduced the number of ventilation holes compared to my pre-MIPS Trek Velocis, Spectre, Giro Atmos and Pneumo helmets. I know that they are designed for better air flow at speed, but at my slow climbing speeds on major mountain passes (4-8mph) that airflow isn't happening so I need a massive amount of ventilation slots on the top of the helmet to let the heat escape.

I am going to purchase on of the new Spectre Wavecell helmets, but it will most likely be relegated to cool weather riding and my next summer helmet is likely to be a Catlike, as they seem to be the last company using a large amount of ventilation holes in the top of the helmet.


----------

